# 2040s



## JCBkid (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi everyoe, I'm 15 and new to the forum, but my dad and i were looking at a JD 2040s. Was dual-power or the gear splitter standard on this or was it an extra? Also, i think, but i'm not sure, the splitter was activated on the main gear lever and not on a separate lever like the 50 series tractors,e.g. 3050?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Here is what I found on it
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/0/8/89-john-deere-2040.html


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

The transmission options were:
1. Collar shift
2. High-Low
3. Reverser


----------

